

Microsoft's Plan to Save Windows Mobile - bdfh42
http://windowsitpro.com/Articles/Index.cfm?ArticleID=103415

======
wildjim
They need to make this work, otherwise they'll never be able to catch up to
the Android's, iPhone's and Maemo's of the smartphone world, let alone trying
to persuade "smartbook" manufacturers to use WinMo7+ instead of some Linux
variant...

I actually think it'll just be a long, uphill battle.

